# My SPL Sound Dampener Testing



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

I took my ongoing sound dampener log from various other forums and put it all in one place for easy reference to all :

Sound Dampener to SPL Gains

This was done over a several week period and kept in real time on various other forums - lots of chatter built up so I just put it all in one place! You can see the original logs as I went on the other forums :

Deadener Coming to the Jeep - SSA Forums:
Deadening to SPL Gains in my Jeep - Car Audio Forum - CarAudio.com
Deadener Coming To The Jeep - The Forum
Sound Deadener SPL Gains

All of the testing was done "legal" dB Drag style @ the windshield. All the other details should be in the consolidated log unless I forgot something!


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't see what kind of CLD you used...


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Right at the top of my log 

"Second Skin Damplifier PRO Used for this project!"


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

sundownz said:


> Right at the top of my log
> 
> "Second Skin Damplifier PRO Used for this project!"


wow, it must have hidden itself under the title and my eyes missed it.

I seriously looked.


----------

